# Amazon kindle



## Brian Martin (Feb 27, 2011)

As of today - 27.02.11 is it legally possible to purchase and use Amazon Kindle E books in the UAE, principally in Dubai ?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Why? Was it illegal before? The kindle has been available at SharafDG for sometime I think and I use the Kindle for iPod and Kindle for Android apps here.


----------



## Brian Martin (Feb 27, 2011)

Moe78 said:


> Why? Was it illegal before? The kindle has been available at SharafDG for sometime I think and I use the Kindle for iPod and Kindle for Android apps here.


Thanks - Moe78,

I understood it was banned - similar to the "Blackberry Affair". Cheers


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Where did you hear that? Did they give their reasons (which would be illogical and stupid anyway)


----------

